

Google Researchers Introduce System to Rank Web Pages on Facts, Not Links - rejfyl
http://searchengineland.com/google-researchers-introduce-system-rank-web-pages-facts-not-links-215835

======
sparkzilla
The increasing co-dependency between Google and Wikipedia, has basically has
turned unwitting Wikipedia editors into Google's unpaid fact checkers.
[http://newslines.org/blog/google-and-wikipedia-best-
friends-...](http://newslines.org/blog/google-and-wikipedia-best-friends-
forever/)

~~~
webnrrd2k
Aren't they every ones unpaid fact checkers? Isn't that the point of
Wikipedia?

It would be nice if Google would donate some more money, though.

